# Solar lights for pathway



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Ive been looking online for a set of solar lights to mount on walls either side of my pathway from the front gate up to a set of steps.
My house is an end quasi-semi & its raised up from road level, so I have a raised front garden that has a retaining wall and on the other side of the gate I've a raised bed.

I only want to buy once, so Im looking for 6 lights (3 for each wall and longevity is the priority. I want lights that look stylish either stainless steel or black but will last for a good few years. Ive seen a fair variation in price but really expensive doesn't necessarily mean they're the best....

Anyone have any recommendations?. Ive got some solar lights in the rear garden (the sort on a pole that you spike into a bed or planter) but these only really last a year, so they're pretty crap


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

My wife was lucky that when she was looking for some fence solar lights, she went in Asda and they had these
https://direct.asda.com/george/outd...ence-light-set-of-4/050597318,default,pd.html
And they had dropped them down to just £3 a box. So 4 boxes fir the price of one. As ever I was sceptical about them. Ile let the pictures speak for themselves.























I think she bought about 10 boxes in total and only used 5.lol. These are still illuminated at 5.30am when I'm walking out the door to get in my car for work in the mornings.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

We've had these for a year and I have been happy with them. I was skeptical as previous solar lights died quite quickly.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mpow-Gener...&qid=1569577957&sprefix=mpow+3,aps,149&sr=8-5


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I have these on my fence,

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Solar-Po...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Ive just bought a new set for the other side of my garden/driveway


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Walesy. said:


> I have these on my fence,
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Solar-Po...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Ive just bought a new set for the other side of my garden/driveway


Just had a look at those - and they dont post to NI........

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I wish all of you luck with solar lamps.

My partner has bought quite a few different types and none have lasted. Stuff that lasts is more than a couple of years.

I put them in the rubbish column.


----------

